# When TSHTF - when the shit hits the fan



## leroisemeurt!

hey folks, 
i wondered if anyone of you could maybe tell me a proper translation of the expression "when the shit hits the fan" (rather vulgar), as i couldnt find anything searching for it.  i just can give you a transcription of the meaning of it: "When the truth is discovered the consequences will be felt"

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour leroisemeurt!,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

Nous avons déjà évoqué cette expression :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=114608


----------



## Cath.S.

_Quand le scandale va éclater._

aucune expression aussi vulgaire que l'anglais ne me vient à l'esprit pour l'instant.

_Quand ça va chier_, peut-être, mais c'est moins explicite.


----------



## SGY

ça va nous péter à la figure ?


----------



## Banania

D'accord avec SGY, si vraiment on veut rendre le langage familier on peut toujours dire: "Je préfère être loin d'ici quand ça nous pètera à la figure".


----------



## MeryllB

I heard the expression "ca va chier dans les ventilos!" in a comedy with Muriel Robin, but maybe she just made it up...


----------



## stephane37

Je cherche un équivalent français à cette expression US très imagée. 

Le contexte, c'est quand les ministres décident d'attaquer les minorités dans les medias, afin de détourner l'attention de l'électorat de l'économie qu'ils ont foutue...

'As usual, when the shit hits the fan, they go for the easy targets..'

'Comme d'habitude, quand ça commence à leur péter la gueule, ils s'en prennent aux cibles faibles..'

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée? 
Merci d'avance!


ça va ou pas?

merci d'avance


----------



## doinel

If dad finds out I've failed my test ,the shit hits the fan
Si papa apprend que je ne suis planté(e) ça va chier des bulles..
Just a suggestion.
Merry Christmas.
doinel


----------



## concubhúir

Est-ce qu'il y a une phrase en français qui a la même idée de 'the shit has hit the fan' ça va dire on est dans une situation très grave (mais une phrase un peu marrant)....


.....e.g. Because of the economic crisis the shit has really hit the fan in every country around the world


----------



## JiPiJou

"On est un peu dans la merde." ("un peu" signifiant ici "beaucoup" par antinomie ironique)


----------



## Docbike

Hi concub

I'm not sure I agree with your definition.  It says more that there has been a serious reaction to something, but the outcome may well be OK.  JiPiJou's suggestion is more "..are really in the shit".  Not the same thing, I think you'd agree.


----------



## JiPiJou

I was not quite happy with my translation. _*Docbike *_is right. Besides, the French sentence is mainly spoken whether "the shit..." is used in the written language as a sort of scientifc principle.


----------



## hunternet

peut-être :

Cette fois, on peut le dire (haut et fort) : on est dans la merde.


----------



## mollarev

It's from a funny and familiar talk, but...

"In each case, when there was a confirmed sighting of this guy, next thing you know, the shit hit the fan."


----------



## tripoli

C'était la merde / tout partait en .. sucette !


----------



## xtrasystole

L'orthographe correcte est 'Quand ça nous pétera à la gueule'. 

Also: 'Quand ça va nous péter à la gueule'.

(L'expression est très vulgaire).


----------



## in-need

sugg: you may also use "merdier"


----------



## Markab

Bonjour!

Pouvez-vous me dire si je traduis correctement cette phrase, s'il vous plait :

"but when the manure hits the fan, there isn't another man I'd want by my side"

Je pense à : "Quand je suis dans la merde( où la panade, ou la mouise etc..., il n'y a personne d'autre que je voudrais à mes cotés.
Pour ce qui est du contexte une personne prend la défense d'un ami qui est dénigré par un autre.
Merci!


----------



## mec_américain

The common expression is "the shit hits the fan."  Using "manure hits the fan" instead is being polite. 

I have don't really know why we say that, but the saying itself doesn't mean the person saying it is IN the shit, nor does it have to mean shit literally.  Shit = (bad) stuff, (bad) things, etc. so it could be simply bad complications, serious problems, and the like.  

The fan will be damaged or short circuit, stop working, maybe fling more "shit" in various directions as it spins.  It's along the lines of "a (monkey) wrench/spanner in the works."


----------



## sound shift

If the shit hits the fan, it (the shit) is thrown in all directions, and everyone present is at risk from it. The expression does not imply to me that the fan is at risk of damage, a short circuit or anything of that sort.


----------



## xiancee

Quand je suis dans la merde jusqu'au au cou, je ne souhaite à personne d'autre de patauger avec moi.

I agree with sound shift , when the shit hits the fan I would not really care whether  the fan is damaged or not, but would rather run away for cover ...

Pour en revenir à cette belle expression pittoresque, que dire de "se retrouver dans la merde jusqu 'au cou"? (petit hommage a "Slumdog Millionaire" en passant) A moins que l'on y perde en soudaineté? Mais la matière reste la même...


----------



## edwingill

"il va y avoir du grabuge"


----------



## xiancee

edwingill said:


> "il va y avoir du grabuge"




oui, ou de l'embrouille, c'est la même origine!


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

ça va barder ?


----------



## aroumpf

on va s'en prendre plein la gueule / tronche


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour, 

Je [...] propose également :

'La crise a semé la merde...'


----------



## ashiie

What kind of french expression could I use to say something disastrous has happened; that something has become uncontrollable or chaotic.

An example:
P1: "I lost my wedding ring..."
P2: "When your wife finds out, the sh**"s going to hit the fan."


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Ca chie des bulles!
Ca va chier des bulles!

Les ados ne le disent peut-être plus, mais c'est une expression très  courante que tout le monde comprend.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

C'est quand même une expression argotique.

On peut aussi dire: tu vas voir toute la merde qui va te tomber dessus!

On dit aussi: ça va être la fin des haricots pour toi! (plus gentil, plus mignon) 
Il en existe des dizains d'autres, très imagées... selon le degré de langage qu'on recherche.


----------



## MeryllB

Réponse très tardive mais je tente :
Comme d'habitude, quand ça commence à puer / à partir en bretzel / à chier des bulles / à chier dans les ventilos, on s'en prend aux / on accuse les plus faibles


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Une de plus qui me vient à l'idée:
Tu vas te ramasser des pelletées de merde! / de la merde à la pelle.


----------



## Calina18

Pour s'en tenir à un niveau de langage vulgaire je dirais "Si jamais ça se sait, ça va chier dur", mais peut-être que ça a une connotation légèrement différente; en tout cas c'est une variante qui n'a pas encore été suggérée.


----------



## aroumpf

"chier des bulles" is excellent!


----------



## elmingo

Bonjour,

Je traduis actuellement un texte qui fait référence au survivalisme et où il est question à de nombreuses reprises de "*When TSHTF" ou "When SHTF", soit "When The Shit Hits The Fan*", ce qui décrit le moment critique où il faut lancer le plan d'évacuation ou de repli.

J'ai cherché un peu sur les sites survivalistes francophones mais n'est pas trouvé d'équivalent jusque-là, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Je peux bien sûr envisager une traduction plus ou moins littérale ("le jour où ça part en c.../sucette", par exemple) mais j'aimerais m'assurer qu'il n'existe pas une formule plus idiomatique.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour, 
Je me demande si les survivalistes français n'utilisent pas aussi SHTF. A voir, en fonction de tes recherches et de la cible des lecteurs de ta traduction.
Sinon, ta proposition est bien. "Je dirais plutôt quand tout part en sucette" et là aussi en fonction du lectorat tu dois pouvoir t’autoriser "part en couille" (d'ailleurs, faut-il en "s" ou non à couille)


----------

